# Horse Show & Event Schedules - Share Yours!!!!



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i must be crazy lol. here's my calendar...for all the horse trials and schooling days i've got two horses i'm campaigning and then students to coach as well. crazy! lol but fun!!!

6/5 - Quiet Creek Hunter Pace - Sky
6/11 or 12 – BH XC Schooling (required for June 26th show) - schooling Sky and Duke and coaching 5 students
6/19 – Vernon Spring Pace (Father’s Day) - Sky
6/26 – BH Horse Trials - competing Sky and Duke and coaching 3-4 students
7/3 – Opportunity to school at High Point - schooling Sky and Duke
7/9 – HRCNJ Show – coaching only thank goodness haha!
7/10 – Tri-County Horse Show OR High Point Horse Trials - we would need to enter the same day we school July 3rd for the Event - looks like i'm competing Duke and Sky here at the horse trials
7/13 – 7/18 – Camping Trip #1 taking my trail Arab Ridge so Sky gets a break - Duke is going with my student that leases him
7/24 – BH Horse Trials - competing Sky and Duke and coaching 3-4 students
7/30 – HRCNJ Show - coaching only thank goodness haha
8/6 – 8/7 – OPEN WHAT!? A WEEKEND OFF?!?!
8/10 – 8/16 – Riding Life Week (Jump Mechanics Clinic 8/12, Rosie Clinic 8/14)
8/21 – Tri-County Horse Show
8/24 – 8/29 – Camping Trip #2 Travers Stakes 
9/4 – BH XC Schooling (required for the Oct 2nd show)
9/10 – Tri-County Horse Show OR High Point XC Schooling
9/18 – Vernon Fall Pace
9/25 - High Point Horse Trials - WHO IS INTERESTED?
10/2 – BH Horse Trials 
10/8 or 10/9 – Beach Ride
10/16 – Sussex Fall Pace
10/23 – High Point Event (we wouldn't need to school again since we'd have just been there a few weeks before)
10/30 – Quiet Creek Fall Pace
11/5 – 11/6 – OPEN
11/13 – Florida Fall Pace
11/20 – Quiet Creek Fall Pace

so what's your schedules look like?! i seriously have no life on the weekends bc it's all EQUINE LIFE but i love it


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow are you lucky to be able to do so much!  We can't afford it :-(

But, I do show! My schedule is just a TAD easier though lol:

6/26 - Rail Show.
8/14 - Rail Show.
9/11 - Rail Show. (see a pattern? lol)
11/13 - Rail Show. (maybe going, maybe not)

Then my normal lesson schedule as usual!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You're crazy CJ! lol


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

lol i work my butttt off to show that much. FT all week, ride 4-5d a week, and teach and coach on the weekends (as you can see even when im not showing, im training or coaching). gah but it's soooooo fun!

course idk how schooling and competing two horses at the same horse trials - possibly in the same division along with coaching students there as well. eeeps lol! yup. crazy. i'll let you know how it goes - we school this weekend.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow CJ. Your house must be reaaallly messy! I wish I could show more, but between not having Sundays off, and a lack of schooling shows that offer elementary levels, I'm limited to 5 or so a year. Now that our jumping is starting to click, I'm hoping I can get up to BN for next season which will open up my options a lot. For now all I have left is:

7/24 Combined Test
8/21 Horse trial schooling show
9/25 Hunter pace
10/2 Horse trial schooling show
10/9 Hunter Pace

Lots and lots of goofing off and trail riding in between!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Cj im jealous !! i work a 10-12hr day on sat and work a few hrs most sun too ! makes showing really hard !

all i have scheduled so far is Wayne DuPage HT [one day] on july 10th, this will be my 5yo mares first event !! i cant wait ! we are doing BN


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oooh sounds like a great schedule for all of you guys. good luck gypsy at your first event and myboypuck im sure you'll be at BN in no time!

im lucky that i work from home so even when i have long 10+h days, i have 0h commutes and the flexibility to ride early in the am, work later at nite when i can't sleep and so on  6 months ago this wasn't the case so i'm really grateful to have found my dream job.

gah i'm sooo excited for everyone to show - and hear how all of you guys do! wooohoo!


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

i go out and compete every weekend nothing is really planned unless it is a second round or a final stay away show just everyweekend showjumping!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> i must be crazy lol.


...Aah...Yup! :lol:

Well I am taking a slightly different approach with Bobbie to help her overcome her mortal fear of all things show related. 

I am moving her to a show barn!

Lord help me.

Seriously though, she is going to a beautiful hunter/jumper barn that offers sensational pasture boarding (she will be sharing a 25 acre pasture, dotted with pecan trees, with only four other horses). Most people there board in stalls as they have a pretty full show schedule but Bobbie and I will just be easing ourselves into a show atmosphere by doing some clinics, group lessons and generally getting her used to chilling out when there are lots of things going on around her.

Hopefully by the end of summer we will participate in one of the schooling shows that are held on the property, niiiiice and eeeeasy.

Certainly less exciting than you guys!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oooh sarah can't wait to hear how she progresses!!!!!! how has she been lately btw?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw that’s sweet of you to ask!

Bobbie is an absolute joy to work with at home – willing, relaxed and a complete darling. I can leave her for a couple of weeks without riding then jump back on without having to lunge or anything and she never gives me any trouble, not your typical OTTB! I have taken her out to the forest a couple of times to ride on the trails and WOW what a trooper – walk/trot/canter/erm…extended canter (!) and she doesn’t balk, spook or fuss at anything or at any speed! Also jumps anything and everything without hesitation, as long as she is leading the pack she is content. She could well make a beautiful eventer some day.

However…

Take her to a show where there are trailers, horses and loudspeakers and she turns into a nervous wreck. I have had many OTTBs over the years but I have never seen a reaction like hers, it’s actually a little heartbreaking to watch, she becomes so scared that she trembles from head to toe, gets frozen in one spot and is prone to a two legged salute. If I _can_ coax her to move, it is usually high speed and either sideways or backwards. From what I have learned from her track life, it doesn’t surprise me that she reacts this way the poor girl!

Every OTTB I have teaches me something new, Bobbie is teaching me to decipher between fear and insolence as she is prone to both ha ha.

Oops sorry for the novel!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oh no wow that's a pretty dramatic reaction. i assume she wasn't handled well on the track at all. ugh that sucks. what about taking her to hunter paces and then working up to schooling events where there's less of a concentrated crowd and often no loudspeakers? there are still trailers but at least she's not in a crowded ring and on paces can go with a small team rather than a lot of horses bunched around her?

i'm curious to hear how the move to the show barn goes! good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks CJ, that's a good idea to take her to a hunter pace, I'll have to look into it and see what's around. We'll get there in the end! I gotta admit that I was given fair warning about her antics before I bought her, so it's all in the name of the game eh? Besides, I like the tricky ones :wink: 

In the beginning that was her reation to _everything_, all the time. She had more airtime than Oprah. Even at home alone :shock: But we overcame that so I have faith in her, it's just going to be a slower (and more colourful) journey than I anticipated. 

*Hands thread back*


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

cool yeah can't wait to hear how she progresses!

annnd i went to XC schooling yesterday. came off twice but was totally fine. first time was bc sky stopped dead when he spooked at something coming from a full gallop and i *just* put hind cleats on him so he stopped waaay short it was funny i couldn't stop laughing. the other time was when he took a long spot to the big tabletop and slammed his legs into the jump and landed HARD on the other side on his knees and i stayed on and focused on getting him back on his feet so i eventually wound up on his neck and once he got his feet back under him then i let go. both were minor falls and for his first time XC he really was amazing! going to try a bit recommended by my vet (who also events and is my pace partner) to give me a little stronger half halt so he can't root for the bit and wind up getting in trouble over a fence again though we did do the jump again after he scrambled and he was much more attentive so i think more than anything it was just a good learning experience.

we had SOOOO much fun! i still can't get over how great sky was for his first time out ever - and we schooled pretty much all novice!!! duke stayed more to BN since he's just not as athletic OF, and he was really good too. and i just had a blast. i haven't had that much fun in ages!!! can't wait to show them both in a few weeks


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats CJ on a great time out XC schooling! Wish you had pics!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

sounds like a crazy ride cj !!

im worried about the event im planning to go to, because my mare in the last 2 days has turned into a HUGE witch ! so so so so naughty ! i think im gonna have my hj trainer out for a lesson.. i can get her to be somewhat good but she acts really cold back for a lot of the ride and i know shes not actually cold backed, just super sassy.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah it really was a fun time!!!! i am mad my camera broke and i don't have $$ for a few weeks yet to get a new one grrr.

oooh gypsy sassy horse can be fun! but like my geding found out, ignoring me to the base of a large tabletop doesn't bode well XC! good luck


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

haha thanks ! luckily i have to take backe very bad thing i said, because she was perfect today ! even when the boys in the pasture next to our riding field bolted around like nuts ! maybe thurs she will be allowed to jump again =P


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work CJ! Next time you *must* take along a photographer so you can share pics and make us all jealous!!


----------

